# Total NOOB - Needs help with Whole home DVR.



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

I found this site after "google troubleshooting" my DVR issues. I think there are several posts with similar problems but I am completely clueless on this stuff and how it relates to my set up to come up with a fix so I thought it better to start from scratch with a new post. 

I had DirecTv installed just before the new year. I am posting from work so I dont have the box model numbers at the moment but can get them later if needed. im assuming they installed the latest boxees available. My initial setup was:
•dish on roof
•new coax down to laundry (where my splitters are)
•DTV splitter sends signal to 3 house locations: Basement Home Theater, Living room, and Master bedroom. (cable internet comes in on a separate isolated line)
•The HDDVR is in the theater, the other 2 locations just have HD recievers.
•The SWM power module thingy (Is that an industry term?) is plugged in up in the livingroom is that matters.

When the tech left all worked fine including whole home DVR. I asked if the boxes could be unplugged because I had some other AV equipment to install and he said no problem

Now here is where I probably screwed it up. 
Changes I made:
•First when playing with the remote i saw the feature where you could have weather and sports score widgets on screen and assumed this required connection to the internet. My router is in the home theater so I ran a CAT5 to the ethernet port on the HDDVR.

•Next I was adding my old receiver to the living room TV setup. I pretty much need to unhook everything DTV related as i organized cables and connected it back up. In this process I ran some more cable through the wall via the laundry room (connected 2nd zone audio and HDMI from the home theater Receiver and ran an ethernet cable to the living room while I was in the wall) since the ethernet was there I plugged it into the back of the livingroom DTV HD receiver. both TVs connected now had widgets that worked.

•I did not connect the bedroom receiver to the internet via an ethernet cable.

I believe at this moment everything worked as I expected. After some time away travelling I returned to find that the whole home DVR functioned on only the Theater TV and the bedroom TV. The living room TV had some sort of to do list on it. (a symptom mentioned by other posters) After talking with some folks at work I tried resetting the boxes via the red buttons. when they came back on line, the Theater and living room receivers were the only 2 that could play DVR content. The bedroom TV had the to do list now. this is the way it has been since. I have tried resetting all 3 boxes (red button) and unplugging SWM. now Im stumped. I really want to avoid calling the techs and hope you folks can help. 

any suggestions? thanks in advance.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bungeeape said:


> any suggestions? thanks in advance.


If DirecTV installed this, they used the coax networking [DECA], which you just disabled by connecting ethernet most likely.

When you can post more about what you have, then we can offer more help.


----------



## evan_s (Mar 4, 2008)

bungeeape said:


> •First when playing with the remote i saw the feature where you could have weather and sports score widgets on screen and assumed this required connection to the internet. My router is in the home theater so I ran a CAT5 to the ethernet port on the HDDVR.


This is most likely the cause of your issue. Since you had WHDVR working with out an Ethernet cable hooked up, you probably have hr24 and h24's with built in networking over the coax. When you hook up an ethernet cable this gets disabled. You can either put all of your receivers on ethernet, which is unsupported, or get a kit to bridge the coax networking of all the receivers to your home internet.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

:welcome_s to DBSTalk! I agree with what VOS stated. Anyways, he'll get you squared away once you provide more info.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

I'll also add, "thingy" is an allowed technical term, along with doohickey, thingamabob and doodad, as long as we can figure out what you mean, like you did. Just not "the doodad is plugged into the doohickey." 

Glad Google steered you towards us, this site is the best on the net for help on this. Hope you stick around once your current problem is solved.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Without knowing everything, this is currently the best idea of how you would want to connect the internet:


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> I'll also add, "thingy" is an allowed technical term, along with doohickey, thingamabob and doodad, as long as we can figure out what you mean, like you did. Just not "the doodad is plugged into the doohickey."


 !rolling !rolling !rolling


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

visual aids and everything! wow, love it. 

I will go home tonight and make a visual aid of what i have and how its hooked up, but I think I see where you guys are going. 

as bonus extra credit while you wait: is there a reason why my harmony 900 will not take the program of the DTV remote? I have entered the model # (HR-500 i believe) but there was no matches in logitechs database so I did the manual IR leaning. I believe it works with the HR-500 box right now, but in the wizard it always shows "needs set up" until i can get it set up as a device I cannot assign it to an RF signal and have to keep the cabinet open.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

bungeeape said:


> visual aids and everything! wow, love it.
> 
> I will go home tonight and make a visual aid of what i have and how its hooked up, but I think I see where you guys are going.
> 
> as bonus extra credit while you wait: is there a reason why my harmony 900 will not take the program of the DTV remote? I have entered the model # (HR-500 i believe) but there was no matches in logitechs database so I did the manual IR leaning. I believe it works with the HR-500 box right now, but in the wizard it always shows "needs set up" until i can get it set up as a device I cannot assign it to an RF signal and have to keep the cabinet open.


You don't have an HR500, doesn't exist.
On your Directv remote, press and hold INFO and a screen will pop up with the model number.
It may show HR23, HR24, HR20 etc. Don't worry about the last 3 digits for your remote programming.


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry hr24-500


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

If the HR24 isn't in there, call it something older such as the HR20 or HR21. Have the same IR functions.

Or some of the remote databases just have Directv PVR or Directv DVR. That might work too.

I have a Monster remote that uses the Logitech Harmony database and I did something like that above to get mine to program automatically. Operates the HR24 perfectly.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Without knowing everything, this is currently the best idea of how you would want to connect the internet:


VOS: Do you have a price per click with that image? You'd be a millionaire by now :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> VOS: Do you have a price per click with that image? You'd be a millionaire by now :lol:


Not me, since I keep stealing it myself. :lol:


----------



## ladannen (Oct 27, 2007)

veryoldschool said:


> Not me, since I keep stealing it myself. :lol:


I thought the Solid Signal watermark gave that away.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

ladannen said:


> I thought the Solid Signal watermark gave that away.


Well some of the images came from there, but the whole layout came from stp147


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

Update: Didnt have a whole lot of time last night but I did take 5 minutes to pull the ethernet cables from the 2 boxes and hit reset on all of them. The whole home DVR system is back to normal. hopefully later this week i will get time to try the suggested remote fix and to post a wiring diagram of how my house is set up. I would still like to utilize that fly out app overlay feature (does it have a name?) with my teams' sports scores and weather and such. So I believe I will need at least one DECA if im understanding the digram above correctly.


but until then Thank you very much to all who have responded!


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bungeeape said:


> Update: Didnt have a whole lot of time last night but I did take 5 minutes to pull the ethernet cables from the 2 boxes and hit reset on all of them. The whole home DVR system is back to normal. hopefully later this week i will get time to try the suggested remote fix and to post a wiring diagram of how my house is set up. I would still like to utilize that fly out app overlay feature (does it have a name?) with my teams' sports scores and weather and such. So I believe I will need at least one DECA if im understanding the digram above correctly.
> 
> but until then Thank you very much to all who have responded!


They're called TVApps.

Basically, it sounds like you did not get the Broadband DECA installed to connect your receiver cloud to your home network/Internet. Check your order to see if it mentions Cinema Connection Kit (CCK). If it does, you need to have DirecTV come back out and install it. If it doesn't, you can try calling DirecTV and see if they will come out and install it for free, but you might get charged up to $75 for it ($25 for the kit, $50 for a tech visit).

The CCK is jsut a DECA and PI that is hooked up to a coax that goes back to your SWM splitter. The best place to put it is just a place that you can run ethernet to, which it seems is near one of your receivers, so you can just put in a splitter there.

- Merg


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

I just called DTV to have them come install the connection kit. The guy on the line said my recievers are not compatible and to get up to date would be $200? this stuff was just installed in january! my DVR is an HR24-500 but the equipment noted on my account site is H20s for the other 2 receivers. According to tech support whole home DVR should not be working and I am not currently signed up for it. (i did sign up for it, and it does work) im thinking they are noted incorrectly on my account. now what? can I get a connection kit and go around having these yahoos come out to my house? I want to try the ipad app


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

bungeeape said:


> I just called DTV to have them come install the connection kit. The guy on the line said my recievers are not compatible and to get up to date would be $200? this stuff was just installed in january! my DVR is an HR24-500 but the equipment noted on my account site is H20s for the other 2 receivers. According to tech support whole home DVR should not be working and I am not currently signed up for it. (i did sign up for it, and it does work) im thinking they are noted incorrectly on my account. now what? can I get a connection kit and go around having these yahoos come out to my house? I want to try the ipad app


Reviewing this thread, shows we don't know what setup you're currently using.
It's time for a layout drawing as you have both coax & ethernet combined it seems.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

bungeeape said:


> I just called DTV to have them come install the connection kit. The guy on the line said my recievers are not compatible and to get up to date would be $200? this stuff was just installed in january! my DVR is an HR24-500 but the equipment noted on my account site is H20s for the other 2 receivers. According to tech support whole home DVR should not be working and I am not currently signed up for it. (i did sign up for it, and it does work) im thinking they are noted incorrectly on my account. now what? can I get a connection kit and go around having these yahoos come out to my house? I want to try the ipad app


If you indeed have 2 H20's those models do NOT have RJ45 ports so there is place to connect a Cat5e.

menu setup wholehome -this will show you if you are aurthoized for wholehome. if not just connect the cat5e back to your hr24 and you can still use VOD & PPV. Of course if you wish to get mrv ask for wholeconnected home that will get you upgraded and connected to the internet.


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

ok this is what I drew from memory. the "rooms" show what equipment is in close proximity to each other. I will verify the model numbers on the HD boxes when I get home, but i think i have them right. and the purple question mark is in the attic because i have not been there or on the roof since installation and im not sure what is there. i included my current network for reference.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

If those receiver models are correct, you don't need any ethernet anywhere in your setup, except between the router and the Broadband DECA. I don't see a broadband DECA in your diagram. Did the installer ever connect a little white rectangular box between a port on your splitter and your router?

edit - or anywhere else in your setup for that matter


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

no DECA, anywhere. which is why I was calling DTV this morning. but their system shows my account having H20's not H24's. I know for a fact that they have ethernet jacks on the back because I plugged one of them in (see beginning of the thread)...and I have Whole home DVR because I used it last night. 

So my question, do I have to go through DTV like thier site says for professional install or can I just buy a DECA outright? is that all i need? I do not need filters or gizmos (industry term again) anywhere else? and does it matter where it connects ( i have the router and a switch each near a DTV box with access, does it matter?)


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

like this? with A and B being 2 separate installation options?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

"bungeeape" said:


> no DECA, anywhere. which is why I was calling DTV this morning. but their system shows my account having H20's not H24's. I know for a fact that they have ethernet jacks on the back because I plugged one of them in (see beginning of the thread)...and I have Whole home DVR because I used it last night.
> 
> So my question, do I have to go through DTV like thier site says for professional install or can I just buy a DECA outright? is that all i need? I do not need filters or gizmos (industry term again) anywhere else? and does it matter where it connects ( i have the router and a switch each near a DTV box with access, does it matter?)


First off - if those Hx receivers are black and not silver, you have H24s. They also have rounded corners like the HR24.

You can get a DECA from a retailer like solidsignal.com . It's usually a good idea to have a bandstop filter (BSF) between the line from the dish and first splitter, which you can get from them as well for a few bucks.

With the router near a receiver, you can place the DECA between the line coming into the receiver and the receiver itself, then run an ethernet cable from the DECA to the router.

Also - for DECA to work well, you want to make sure you have the DirecTV-approved (green label) DECAs and splitters.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

"bungeeape" said:


> like this? with A and B being 2 separate installation options?


I've never placed the SWM power where you have it, so I'll let someone else answer on that part, but you have the rest of it right. 

I personally put the SWM power before the first splitter, so it goes Dish>BSF>SWM Power>Splitter.


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

Canis Lupus said:


> First off - if those Hx receivers are black and not silver, you have H24s. They also have rounded corners like the HR24.
> 
> QUOTE] they are black with rounded corners


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

Canis Lupus said:


> I've never placed the SWM power where you have it, so I'll let someone else answer on that part, but you have the rest of it right.
> 
> I personally put the SWM power before the first splitter, so it goes Dish>BSF>SWM Power>Splitter.


i thouoght that was weird too...(not from any specific reason, i know nothing about this stuff) but thats where the installer put it. possibly because there is no close power outlet by my splitter


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

You have H24s, which may be contributing to the confusion when you talk with DirecTV.  This was a DirecTV install correct? In January?
If so this was an incomplete/improper installation for the Whole Home DVR service.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Just to clarify, did you order the Whole Home DVR service in January? If not DirecTV didn't technically do you wrong I suppose. I don;t why they wouldn't want to offer it to you though. 

Also remember - there's the DirecTV supported DECA service (Whole Home DVR), and the unsupported service using ethernet (we'll call this MRV)

This may be why you're saying, "It works for me" and DirecTV is saying, "You don;'t have this service".


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

i switched from cable to DTV the last week in December. When I signed up I ordered Whole home DVR. When the installer left I had Whole home DVR. None of the ethernet jacks had anything plugged into them, a week later I plugged my ethernet into 2 of the 3 receivers causing the trouble which started the thread. I pulled the ethernet cables out and whole home ran like it should. But now i want my TV apps to work and use the Ipad app, so I called and asked for the connection kit to be installed, it was at this time the operator said that: A, I have two H20 receivers, and B that I am not signed up for whole home DVR....did somebody miss something at DTV?


all I need is these 3 things to make it work correct?
DIRECTV DECA Power Supply (PS18DER0)
DIRECTV Band Stop Filter (BSFR01)
DIRECTV Ethernet Coax Adapter DECA (DECA1MR01)


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Your SWM PI is fine where it is as long as it is connected to the power passing port on the splitter.

As for your options for hooking up the Broadband DECA, your two thoughts will not work. If you put the Broadband DECA in-line with a H24/HR24 receiver, the DECA will filter out the Ethernet signal so no Ethernet will get to the receiver. 

What you need to do is put a 2-way splitter behind a receiver. From the 2-way, one output goes the the receiver and the other to the Broadband DECA. From the Broadband DECA, you have an Ethernet cable going to your router or switch and the PI for the DECA. You can get a Broadband DECA, which includes the PI on eBay for about $20.

However, check your order on-line and see if it mentions the Cinema Connection Kit or Internet Connection Kit. If so, that means DirecTV should have installed the Broadband DECA at the time of your installation. Either way, you need to get your account updated to show what receivers you really have. You can also see that on your on-line account.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

If you use another DECA like this, you'll need a PI for it.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

The Merg said:


> Your SWM PI is fine where it is as long as it is connected to the power passing port on the splitter.
> 
> As for your options for hooking up the Broadband DECA, your two thoughts will not work. If you put the Broadband DECA in-line with a H24/HR24 receiver, the DECA will filter out the Ethernet signal so no Ethernet will get to the receiver.
> 
> What you need to do is put a 2-way splitter behind a receiver.


Sorry to confuse the issue - I assumed a power-passing splitter was there at the PI.


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

bungeeape said:


> i switched from cable to DTV the last week in December. When I signed up I ordered Whole home DVR. When the installer left I had Whole home DVR. None of the ethernet jacks had anything plugged into them, a week later I plugged my ethernet into 2 of the 3 receivers causing the trouble which started the thread. I pulled the ethernet cables out and whole home ran like it should.


OK well technically you ordered a service you did not receive. Because you have DECA built-in to the 3 receivers, WholeHomeDVR does work - inside the home. The part they left out during the install was connection of the DECA to your router - to make DECA connect outside the home (Internet).



bungeeape said:


> But now i want my TV apps to work and use the Ipad app, so I called and asked for the connection kit to be installed, it was at this time the operator said that: A, I have two H20 receivers, and B that I am not signed up for whole home DVR....did somebody miss something at DTV?


Yes they did.


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

So here is a recap of my 3 calls to customer service (4 if you count the one that was dropped)
-1st call, I cancelled some free premium channels before I was to be billed. While on the line I ask about the connection kit because I want to use the iPad app. The agent says my boxes aren't compatible with whole home dvr. I begged to differ as I had been using whdvr for months. 

I later reviewed my account in the afternoon and found chuckles cancelled my premium channels AND whole home dvr so I called again.

2nd call- I explain what happened and asked him to turn on whdvr. He tried but it didn't work. We couldn't update my hardware either since I wasn't at home. In this call the agent also said that the deca should have been installed initially and the installer really messed things up.

3rd call we get the hardware updated , and after 45 minutes 3 resets and 5 trips up and down the stairs the dvr was finally activated again...and she said the parts to connect would cost $200. 


I think I just ordered everything I need on eBay for $35. The saga continues


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Ugh. OK well they really should have sent out a tech to fix the first mistake - and at no charge.

Let us know when you've got your stuff in house. Did you order the 3 parts you listed above? Look at post #33 from VOS. Do you have or did you order that 2-way splitter he put in the diagram?


----------



## Canis Lupus (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's a pic of my setup. More complicated than yours obviously, but using the correct outputs of the splitters (the power-passing output marked by a red line on the DirecTV green splitters) is important.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

bungeeape said:


> So here is a recap of my 3 calls to customer service (4 if you count the one that was dropped)
> -1st call, I cancelled some free premium channels before I was to be billed. While on the line I ask about the connection kit because I want to use the iPad app. The agent says my boxes aren't compatible with whole home dvr. I begged to differ as I had been using whdvr for months.
> 
> I later reviewed my account in the afternoon and found chuckles cancelled my premium channels AND whole home dvr so I called again.
> ...


You still didn't let us know what happened when you checked your original order on-line. That fact that you have all H24/HR24's installed is indicative that you have Whome Home DVR installed at installation time.

At worst, the only thing you should need is a tech to come out with a Broadband DECA, which is generally $25 and then $50 for the tech visit. As your order should state that you have Whole Home DVR installed. Thus, there is no need for the $200 install.

However, in your case, both the part and the tech visit should be free as long as you have Cinema Connection Kit or Internet Connection Kit listed on your order.

- Merg


----------



## bungeeape (Feb 15, 2011)

when I was talking to the second guy (from work so I disnt have the receivers in front of me) I told him my account states I have H20s. I told him that the boxes were black with rounded corners and an ethernet port. I told him i thought they were H24s. He said he had no way of verifying that without me reading a number off the box. so he didnt change it. then he couldnt get the WHDVR to switch back on, then he said that is WHDVR was set up initially that i should have had the whole thing connected to the internet.

When I called from home, that lady (who was incredibly chipper...but needed to tone it down a notch because I was already irritated) asked me what boxes I had, I stated "H24"...and reading nothing else she said "that checks out with the serial numbers recorded in your account Ill update the model numbers"(why couldnt the 2nd guy do that?). Then when I asked about what the last guy said about the botched install, she said something about different customers having different needs, and I have no record of requesting a connection kit and that I should work with the dealer. she then rattled off something about a box and a kit and some sort of surcharge that had to do with me being such a new DTV customer that I would have some sort of equipment leasing fee that would be applied to the account in a couple months after I have gained a reputation with them....total came to $199. I told her to take a leap and that I would buy a DECA, power supply, and filter for under $50 and do it myself.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

As I stated, the cost of getting the Cinema Connection Kit should be $25 plus $50 for the tech visit. As a new customer, there is sometimes a $50 surcharge. 

What does your order show when you look at it on-line? Does it mention the CCK or ICK? If not, call back up and just ask what it would cost to have the CCK installed. You might get lucky. If the CCK is listed on your order, call back up and request that they complete your install.

- Merg

Sent from my iPod touch using DBSTalk


----------

